
Is a Google Operating System Built on Android, Gears in the Cards? - IsaacSchlueter
http://googlewatch.eweek.com/content/google_operating_system/is_a_google_operating_system_built_on_android_gears_in_the_cards.html
======
bdfh42
Yeah - as it says in the "headline" its called Android and it is intended to
run on phones, PDAs, netbooks so erm laptops, desktops well anything really...

